# Car Nicobar



## Bryan Neary (Feb 20, 2005)

There used to be a coast station on Car Nicobar. Can anyone remember its call sign? I can remember sending OBS there in the late sixties/early seventies but I'm hanged if I can remember the call sign.

I think very few non-Indian vessels called there but it was quite active on 500.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bryan,

I am moving this to the - Radio Room - more chance of a reply there.

Hawkey01


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Bryan
Wikipedia shows Car Nicobar as being part of the Andaman Islands. That being the case, the Coast Station in my records for the Andaman Islands was at Port Blair with the call sign VWP. It operated on 500kHz with a working frequency of 442 kHz. It also worked on 2182 kHz. Tx powers were 2.5 KW and 0.4 KW respectively. Hours continuous. Hope that helps.

Best regards

John


----------



## Bryan Neary (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks

I remember Port Blair/VWP but there was also another station on Car Nicobar. My ALRS is 1981 and it only lists VWP.

I remember that in Calcutta in 1969 whilst I was on the Teakbank there was an ancient coal burner, Bay Bengal. She had been on an Indian Government charter to the Nicobars and Andamans. She had been refloated after allegedly being scuttled and it was intended that she would resume the charter.

Many thanks for your help anyway

Bryan.


----------

